# Flimsy/bad Table



## monarog (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi,

We are the proud (we hope) new owners of a 2005 26RS. We've owned RV's in the past. The first thing we noticed, which wasn't a deal breaker, (obviously) is the flimsy plastic table along with the way it slide attaches to the wall.

We can't imagine we're the only ones thinking the table is hokey. Looking for ideas of how, where, what to make a better dinette table situation. We like to hang out at the table in the evening with kids, grandparents etc. playing cards, snacking, whatever....the current table is a POS.









Thanks for input/ideas!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I think we have the same table in our 2008 21RS. We thought the table was pretty cheesy too until I realized that the wall mount was about 3/8" too high. This caused the table to wobble because the legs towards the wall were never on the floor. Once I removed and reinstalled the mount we really haven't had any complaints except for that if you rub too hard when cleaning the table top the faux finish will come off.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi

We took our table to a countertop place, they matched the shape and built a much better quality one for us.


----------

